# Beach side sites Cornwall anyone?



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys n gals, 

Anyone know of any sites right on the beach, fancy taking off for a day or forty, daughter in law and small granddaughter back in Nova Scotia now, need some sea view, cos we miss 'em! d in law and g daughter and sea views! help cos i wanna go NOW! ta in advance raine


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Caravan Clubs Trewethet Farm has fantastic sea views and is adjacent to the coast path. It is between Boscastle and Tintagel but it is a clambering walk to a beach.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

I second Trewethett farm, just got back. Our first time there, definitely not the last! 8)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Pentewan Sands, just three miles St.Austel side of Mevagissey. Right on the beach, level, only prob, priavte schaley beach, not kind to feet!!! Also on the south west coast path.


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*Mevagissey*

Mevagissey (if you spell it like that!)


----------



## Kipper (May 1, 2005)

Hi Raine
What sort of site are you after? All singing and dancing or happy with a CL? How mobile are you? Are you happy with a short walk to the beach?

Trewethett CC as suggested has lovely views. 

Treen Farm is just a few yards from the coast path and a short walk to the lovely sandy beach of Porthcurno - and if you're feeling cultural you can walk to the open air theatre on the cliffs the other side of Porthcurno. The site itself is a hundred yards down a narrow track so not suitable for rvs but you'll be fine in a Duetto. It cost me £6pn (25p shower token included) a fortnight ago and there is a lovely pub serving good food and ale in the village.

Polly Joke campsite at Treago Farm is another small campsite in a lovely quiet situation (no dogs allowed though) just a short walk from Polly (also known as Porth) Joke beach situated between Holywell and Crantock next to Newquay. Again its a lovely sandy beach.

Chiverton Farm CL at Rosudgeon near Marazion has more of a sea glimpse than a sea view but walk along the footpath across a field brings you across to a glorious view of St Michaels Mount and there's a good sandy beach just 10 mins walk away too. The CL has hookups and its a lovely quiet site (apart from a cacophany of owls at night!)

I could tell you about my all time favourite campsite in North Cornwall but if I told you where it was I would have to kill you ....


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks guys n gals, just got back
we have been to pentewan sands before, didn't get there this time but did get to BAYVIEW looe, SEAVIEW st austell, TREYARNON , PORTH and TREWETEHETHEHEHE yeah gonna put the info on the sites directory, PORTH is brilliant, just had 3 days and trewettet brill, we had lovely weather too brown as nuts, tintagel sigh,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,nice one folks ta


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

hm thanks kipper ya can tell me, 
cos i have a black belt


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:roll: in me wardrobe heheheheheheh


----------

